# Step right up & give me your best caption!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

"Zippity do dah, Zippity day! my oh my what a wonderful day!"

And the other horse says, "Not the Disney stuff again! Can't stand those darn Bluebirds!"


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> "Zippity do dah, Zippity day! my oh my what a wonderful day!"
> 
> And the other horse says, "Not the Disney stuff again! Can't stand those darn Bluebirds!"


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

He he, here's mine:









Can't wait to see more!!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Giggle. :rofl: That's great Sarah!


----------



## cher40 (Nov 19, 2010)

"Yup, back in my racing days, I could outrun them all. I sure did. You should have seen it. Oh yeahhh I looked real good" Then the other says "oh shut it, I've heard this story a thousand times"

Or, "wooo weee you let a stinky one rip" and then the other one says " tell the whole barn why don't you!"


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Giggle, this is great!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Whewie, you were into the beans again.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hehe :] I couldn't resist.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

"Come ON! Over THERE! Not THAT way. The fence is broken over THERE!"

"Get over it; the people are over this way... I'm going for food. Do what you want. More for me if you don't come."


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

This is hysterical! Great idea Sarahver!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Ha ha, this is really cracking me up - one more before I go to bed! Musical version!









Coincidentally 'Life is a Highway' is the theme song to my life. No affiliation with the Radiohead song but I did edit it a bit to make it PG he he


----------



## lexypoohhorton (Oct 11, 2010)

LOL....shes lady like ^_^


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Brilliant! 

4 more days to go if there are any other creative folks hiding out there.


----------



## cher40 (Nov 19, 2010)

lexypoohhorton said:


> lol....shes lady like ^_^


hahaha


----------



## RansomTB (Nov 2, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> "Zippity do dah, Zippity day! my oh my what a wonderful day!"
> 
> And the other horse says, "Not the Disney stuff again! Can't stand those darn Bluebirds!"


 
This one is going to be hard to beat...I laughed so hard I almost peed my pants!!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

xeventer17 said:


> Hehe :] I couldn't resist.


I just saw that you are going to put a poll up, I am tempted to vote first second and third on this one - it had me in hysterics!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

That's why there's going to be a poll! I don't think I could pick just one that I liked the best!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

What a fun thread this is!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I used to know a pony and her showname was "fat bottomed girl"


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::rofl::rofl::rofl::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

:rofl::rofl


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

here are my takes of it.....


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha, these are great guys. Only 1 day to go!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

hahaha..this is hilarious!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Here's my attempt lol:


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Alright guys! We are closed for business! I will get started on the poll thread now and post the link when it is done!


----------

